# LSU Tiger Rod 2



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's my 2nd LSU rod. I figured I better post it up before the Cotton Bowl, or I may end up deleting the pics! This is a Phenix 700M blank to match the Saints rod. The butt cap is Texas Algarita root cast with purple resin, courtesy of MesquiteMan (TurnTex Woodworks). It has a LSU tiger inlay. The reel seat is a split Fuji cobra spinning seat with a shaped cork insert. The winding check is the same material as the butt. The guides are Black Pearl Recoils. This reel seat setup was a bit of an experiment, but I'm happy with how it turned out. Its really comfortable with the cork swell. This one will be put to work in the Lower Laguna. I have 2 more of these coming up, so I better get used to seeing purple and gold for a while!


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Really nice. That butt and winding check is super cool. Awesome rod.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Kyle,

That is an AWESOME rod my friend! Some day you need to make me one just since I am such a nice guy!  (too broke to buy one right now!)


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats rad Kyle!...I really dig what you did with the Cobra seat and swell grip!
Butt and check are slick as well
Ill be third person the say ''Awesome'' rod!!


----------



## Jrob78 (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome rod!! Great work!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Kyle, you've nailed another one! Great Job!


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

wow that looks great. how much does something like that run?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Slicker than snail slime on an icy sidewalk. Beautiful rod. Nice take on the reel seat insert. I'll give it a 10.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

ellisredfish said:


> Slicker than snail slime on an icy sidewalk. Beautiful rod. Nice take on the reel seat insert. I'll give it a 10.


I'll second that!


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow!!! Umm...........wow!!


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Man thats just way cool i really like the butt really professional looking


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------

